# "Hey guys . . .



## Whitefeather (Sep 2, 2002)

. . . Let's get organized"


----------



## Whitefeather (Sep 2, 2002)

"OK, is this better"


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Cindy, great shots, particularly the second one. I love to see them fly.


----------



## Whitefeather (Sep 2, 2002)

Lady Tarheel said:


> Cindy, great shots, particularly the second one. I love to see them fly.


Hi Maggie,
The first picture was taken early this morning when they were landing for breakfast. They looked so funny. Reminded me of a bunch of school kids heading for the lunch line.  

The second was a casual fly by. The kids, taking their time, going back to class.  

Cindy


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

hi cindy,

Those are awesome shots of the birds flying! It is like watching a beautiful ballet, and the stage is the sky.


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Great photos, Cindy! I have the hardest time trying to get any decent shots of birds in flight.

Terry


----------



## Feather (Dec 8, 2005)

Those are just beautiful Cindy. Thank you so much. I love birds in flight...I think it is so spiritual.

Feather


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

Awsome pics. I just love them.

Reti


----------



## Pigeonpal2002 (Jul 27, 2002)

Just great shots, Cindy! I'm like Terry and have never been able to get any clear action/flying shots or outdoor birds or my own. Did you get a new camera?


----------



## Pete Jasinski (Jan 2, 2005)

Those are some great shots, pigeons in flight are poetry in motion.


----------



## feralpigeon (Feb 14, 2005)

Cindy, it's been on my mind alot lately to get a pic of one of the flocks I visit
in flight although I'm a bit worried it wouldn't come out well. These two pictures are really great, loved them both.  

fp


----------



## TerriB (Nov 16, 2003)

Wow, those are terrific photos! Love the clarity of detail!


----------



## Whitefeather (Sep 2, 2002)

Thanks everyone. I enjoy sharing my backyard buddies with all of you.



Pigeonpal2002 said:


> Just great shots, Cindy!
> * *I'm like Terry and have never been able to get any clear action/flying shots* or outdoor birds or my own.
> ** *Did you get a new camera?*


* I never know what I'm going to get Brad. I just point the camera in the direction of the birds & 'click'.  
It's so much fun reviewing the disc. I discovered in one of the pictures I got a great shot of Hop-a-long.  
I knew right off it was him as his foot was hanging down a bit. 

** *Nope. Not yet*.  

Cindy


----------



## Pigeonpal2002 (Jul 27, 2002)

AZWhitefeather said:


> * I never know what I'm going to get Brad. *I just point the camera in the direction of the birds & 'click'.  *
> 
> ** *Nope. Not yet*.
> 
> Cindy


Hi Cindy, 

Well, you either have luck on your side or you take A LOT of pictures, lol I can never get those kinds of shots. I did once manage to get a clear shot of Lucy flying up to her perch without any blur, but the picture itself wasn't good and was partially cut off so I never posted it.

*(Maybe that is going to be a Christmas gift waiting under the tree for you)*


----------



## Whitefeather (Sep 2, 2002)

Pigeonpal2002 said:


> Hi Cindy,
> 
> *Well, you either have luck on your side or you take A LOT of pictures, lol *


It's a combination of both.  
I definitely take *LOTS* of pictures.  

Cindy


----------



## Cricket (Sep 1, 2005)

Beautiful shots. My husband is really into photography and he swears by fugi film for that wonderful blue sky... I have a digital... so that is entirely different.


----------



## Whitefeather (Sep 2, 2002)

Cricket said:


> Beautiful shots. My husband is really into photography and he swears by fugi film for that wonderful blue sky... I have a digital... so that is entirely different.


Thank you Cricket.
I have a Sony digital that I have been using for 4 years now. 
I am so glad my husband *insisted* that we buy it.  

Cindy


----------



## Lin Hansen (Jan 9, 2004)

Cindy,

As usual, such beautiful pictures!

Thanks for sharing them with us....it's always a pleasure seeing them.

Linda


----------



## Whitefeather (Sep 2, 2002)

Thank you Linda.
After the holidays I'm going to start working on an album/book of some of my better photos. Should be a fun project.  

Cindy


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

Actully, I don't think I've EVER seen Cindy take "bad" pictures. Some she likes better than others, but to my eye, they ALL look terrific!

I'm also gonna be first in line for my NEXT calendar! 

Can't wait to see what she's going to enter for the State Fair in 2007!!


----------



## Garye (Feb 20, 2005)

I love to see them fly. The feral flock knows me so when they see me they come over. I was at one spot and they came over but I decided it wasn't safe so I slowly drove over to another spot. They kept the same speed as my car when they followed me over. It's funny to look out a car window as you're driving and see a pigeon flying at the same speed as your car. They were flying at the same height as my car's window so I could see their eyes looking in.

How can anyone hate those birds once they get to know them?


----------



## Whitefeather (Sep 2, 2002)

mr squeaks said:


> * *Actully, I don't think I've EVER seen Cindy take "bad" pictures.*
> 
> Some she likes better than others, but to my eye, they ALL look terrific!
> 
> ...


* That's because you haven't seen them all.  

** I can't wait either.  
At least *we* have a year in which to choose, unlike this year, scrambling through pictures a month before the deadline.  

Cindy


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

AZWhitefeather said:


> * That's because you haven't seen them all.
> 
> *very funny...*
> 
> ...


*Oh, boy, FUN!*


----------



## feralpigeon (Feb 14, 2005)

Garye said:


> I love to see them fly. The feral flock knows me so when they see me they come over. I was at one spot and they came over but I decided it wasn't safe so I slowly drove over to another spot. They kept the same speed as my car when they followed me over. It's funny to look out a car window as you're driving and see a pigeon flying at the same speed as your car. They were flying at the same height as my car's window so I could see their eyes looking in.
> 
> How can anyone hate those birds once they get to know them?


One week I had several different cars, couldn't trick them  ,they know their
buds!! One flock, I just whistle for, and they come out of their hiding places no matter what time, just too cute.

fp


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

Just amazing, fp and Garye!

I can just see the pijies flying along side the car! How funny!

And, fp, that would be something to show your friends, "Hey, guys, wanna see a magic trick?" (whistles) OUT OF NOWHERE - a FLOCK of PIGEONS! 

Beats ONE out of a hat!!!


----------

